# Pick Me Up Bingo



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Does anyone play on this?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I have done before and won a few hundred  So was able to buy a quinny buzz for my SIL & BIL as they couldnt afford one 

x


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Saila,

I would definately avoid any form of online gambling sweetie, simply because all you see in terms of cash being gambled is numbers. It's too easy to loose a lot of money without really realising it until the statements arrive. 

Trust me, I know this all too well from personal experience.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I should have added I was sent a free £10 to use and I won the money from that , I totally agree with Kitten 

x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have used free money too - I didn't win anything and won't be playing again, I was desperate really - even a couple of hundred would of been wonderful  

Thanks girls  xxxx


----------

